# British Citizen in Canada wanting to move to Spain



## lyndonbournon (Oct 10, 2011)

I am a UK-born Permanent Resident of Canada. My wife is Canadian, but also has an NIS #. We are curious as to whether if we moved to Spain we could be considered from the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lyndonbournon said:


> I am a UK-born Permanent Resident of Canada. My wife is Canadian, but also has an NIS #. We are curious as to whether if we moved to Spain we could be considered from the UK.


If you have or can get a British Passport, then yes I guess that makes you an EU citizen and your wife will be covered by you??!!! But I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will be along with more accurate advise soon 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

what jo said is correct, but your wife would be a dependant. Best advice.. go to the nearest Spanish consulate and ask what you need to do. Also see the Canadian authorities for what rights and obligations she will have as a Canadian citizen abroad


----------

